# Garmin Striker 7SV



## Rosero (15. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bin relativ neu im Angelhobby und habe vor kurzem mit dem Bootsangeln angefangen und mir auch schon ein Echolot zugelegt.

Die Grundlegende Technik und Funktionsweise eines Echolots ist mir klar, leider finde ich aber keine vernünftigen Angaben über den Bereich (Kegel) den ich in den verschiedenen Modis mit dem Garmin Striker 7SV abscannnen kann.

Traditionell stehen leider am unteren Ende nur 150 khz zur Verfügung, was nur einen sehr schmalen Kegel mit 24 Grad abscannt.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage welche der anderen Modis für mich beim Vertikalfischen geeigneter sein könnten.

Zur Auswahl gibt es noch ClearVÜ/DownVÜ (so wie ich das recherchiert habe das selbe nur mit anderem Namen, dieser wurde aus Patentgründen geändert) dort ist bei dem Garmin GT52HW-TM Geber folgendes angegeben:

2x50 Grad bei 455 khz 
1x30 Grad bei 800 khz

Wären dann nicht die 2x50 Grad für mich die optimalste Einstellung um möglichst viel Bereich auf einmal auf dem Echolot zu sehen?

Mit SideVÜ kann man natürlich am besten etwas aufspüren, das allerdings leider nur während der Fahrt und nicht im Stand, da immer nur eine "dünne Scheibe" gescannt wird.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand dieses Gerät und kann mir behilflich sein.

Viele Grüße
Rosero


----------



## goldfisch12 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 7SV*

Side- und Downscan arbeiten mit den gleichen hohen Frequenzen und beide tun das scheibchenweise. Da verstehe ich nicht so ganz, wie Du da für deinen Einsatzbereich die Unterschiede siehst.
Dein Problem kannst Du ganz einfach mit einem anderen Geber z.B. einem 77/200khz oder einem 50/200Khz lösen. Dann hast Du große Abtastbereiche. Den Bildschirm dann splitten z.B. mit 50Khz und 200Khz, das liefert Dir die Details einerseits, und den großen Kegel andererseits.
Aber warum solltest Du das tun? Der GT52 ist ein hervorragender Chirp Geber im Flachwasserbereich, der mit unterschiedlichen Öffnungswinkeln gleichzeitig arbeitet und durch die Chirp Technik eine sehr hohe Detailschärfe besitzt. Einfach den Bildschirm splitten mit Chirp/Sidescan und Du hast die bestmöglichen Optionen. Natürlich ist der Scanbereich mit bei z.B. 24° bei einer Wassertiefe, sagen wir von 5m, "nur" 3,5m² groß, dafür ist aber die Lokalisation der Fische zu deinem Bootsstandort weitaus einfacher, als wenn die Fläche 10x so groß wäre.
Man kann nun mal nicht alles gleichzeitig habe, große Scanflächen und Detailzeichnung, da musst Du Dich schon entscheiden, was Dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## Angler9999 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 7SV*

Da alle Geräte nach dem Gleichen Prinzip arbeiten könnte das dir weiterhelfen.

Aber das hast du sicher schon in den vorherigen Beiträgen gelesen...

https://www.echolotprofis.de/blog/d...uenz-am-echolot-fuer-das-2d-sonar-einstellen/


----------



## fischbär (16. August 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 7SV*

Zum Vertikalen brauchst Du denn 150 kHz. DownVü und Sidevü sind dafür nutzlos weil der Kegel zwar breit aber sehr flach ist. Vielleich 2 Grad.
Meiner Erfahrung nach sind 80 kHz und 200 kHz nicht soo verschieden. Am Ende angelst Du eh nicht direkt einen bestimmten Fisch an.


----------

